# Lenker/Gabel-Bestandteile



## Mac_on_Crack (22. August 2013)

Hallo

Vorarb:  Ich hab mit BMX  und generell Fahrrädern nix am Hut.  Ich hab also, was die Technik speziell von Fahrrädern angeht, nicht wirklich Ahnung.  
Speziell für mein Anliegen  weis ich zwar  Grundlegen, was man braucht, da ich  mehrere Simson-Mopeds zu Hause stehen hab und die selber restauriert habe , aber  das sind ja wiederum 2 verschiedene Welten.



Ich hab jetzt mehrere Stunden  im Internet gesucht und werd aus den ganzen Maßangaben und Co nicht schlau.

1.Und zwar muss ich wissen, welchen  Innendurchmesser  das Steuerrohr haben muss (abhängig halt von den Lagern und der Gabel)

2.Damit zusammenhängend  suche ich eine passende  Gabel  für Bmx Fahrräder , also für 20 Zoll Räder.  

3. Und wiederrum damit zusammenhängend die passenden Lager für das Steuerrohr. 

Alle 3. Punkte sind  ja mehr oder weniger  von einander Abhängig. 

Eine kurze Beschreibung dessen, was ich vorhabe:

Ich wollte mir jetzt mein 2tes Drift Trike (einfach mal googeln)  bauen. Diese werden normaler Weise aus alten billig Bmx Rädern gebaut (so wie mein erstes ).  Dem entsprechent ist also auch die Quallität... Brauchbar, aber  das geht auch besser.   
Ich wollte mir jetzt ein Rohr mit passendem Innendurchmesser bestellen  und mit diesem Rohr einen komplett selbstgebauten Rahmen herstellen. Eben um nicht alte Fahrräder auseinander schneiden zu müssen.  
Dazu wollte ich dann halt  eine ganz normale Gabel verbauen  mit  halbwegs gescheiten Lagern.

Es muss allso nichts super leichtes oder teures sein.  Eine normale   "billig" standart Stahlgabel  reicht.  Die Lager sollten relativ gut sein. Bei mehreren BMX-Shops hab ich schon Lager im 30Euro Sektor gefunden.

Kann mir also jemand  erklären, welches Maß mir was sagt, und wie ich dann auf die Zusammenstellung  (in Bezug auf die  3 Punkte ob) komme ?

Ich werd daraus einfach nicht  schlau.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte mich einigermaßen verständlich ausdrücken 


MFG Mac


----------



## RISE (22. August 2013)

Aktuelle BMX RÃ¤der haben ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr (Innendurchmesser Steuerrohr und gleichzeitig AuÃendurchmesser vom Gabelschaft). Es gibt jetzt eigentlich nur noch integrierte SteuersÃ¤tze - sofern die Lagerschalen am Rahmen eben schon integriert sind. Ansonsten normale 1 1/8" Pressfit SteuersÃ¤tze, bei denen die Lagerschalen in den Rahmen eingepresst werden. 
Es gibt auch Ã¤ltere BMX Rahmen oder KomplettrÃ¤der im Billigsegment, die noch ein altes 1" Steuerrohr und eine Gabel mit Gewindeschaft verbaut haben, aber davon kann man abraten. 

Bei den integrierten SteursÃ¤tzen ist es eigentlich egal, da die Lager meist eh gleich sind. Sollte der Rahmen Ã¤lter sein, muss man gucken, was man fÃ¼r einen Standard braucht. Mittlerweile ist der Campagnolo Standard Ã¼blich, frÃ¼her gab es noch Cane Creek - gleicher Durchmesser, aber geringfÃ¼gig andere WinkelmaÃe. Bei Pressfit SteuersÃ¤tzen, die bei dir wohl eher in Frage kommen, wenn der Rahmen selbst gebaut werden soll, kann man den FSA The Pig DH empfehlen. Gut und gÃ¼nstig. Bei den Gabeln mal bei Parano Garage im Sale oder der Fundgrube gucken. Unschlagbar gÃ¼nstig gab es neulich eine Felt Gabel bei Biker's Base fÃ¼r 5â¬. Sollte ein Pressfit Steuersatz zum Einsatz kommen, dann unbedingt drauf achten, dass die Gabel etwas Ã¤lter ist, da die aktuellen alle einen integrierten Konus fÃ¼r den Steuersatz haben und die Pressfit SteuersÃ¤tze dann nicht passen!

Hoffe, es ist nicht zu kompliziert erklÃ¤rt.

Um nochmal zusammen zu fassen: bei deinem Vorhaben wÃ¤re ein Pressfit Steuersatz und eine alte 1 1/8" Gabel die einfachste und gÃ¼stigste Kombi. Der Pressfit Steuersatz hat zudem auch den Vorteil, dass du die Lagerschalen tauschen kannst, falls doch mal was kaputt geht, wÃ¤re nicht gleich der ganze Rahmen ruiniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mac_on_Crack (22. August 2013)

Okay .. Ich versuchs mal

Ich Brauche also ein Rohr  mit einem Innendruchmesser von 1 1/8  Zoll ... wären dann also 29mm , richtig ? 

Wäre das hier eine passende Gabel ? 
http://bikers-base.de/shop/angebote/angebote-bmx?product_id=2430

Dazu dann diesen Lagersatz
http://www.ebay.de/itm/FSA-Steuersa..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item58a3af9879
Sieht  für mich aber etwas komisch aus. Wird sich aber , denke ich  , von  selbst erklären, wenn man es in den Händen hält. Wird ja nix anderes  sein wie bei meinen Mopeds. 
Geht der Satz hier auch ?  Dann brauch ich nur bei einem Shop bestellen 
http://bikers-base.de/shop/angebote?product_id=2178


Und ist es in meinem Fall  nicht egal, ob die  Gabel schon  eingebaute Lagerschalen hat oder nicht ?  Ich würde dann  die Lagerschale  aus dem Steuersatz  einfach 
drüber setzen und  das Steuerrohr dem entsprechent einkürzen.  Dann sitzten halt auf der Gabel 2 Lagerschalen, was ja eigendlich nich wild  wäre, weil   auf die Lager  eh kaum Belastung kommt.


----------



## konsti-d (23. August 2013)

Der Gabelschaft hat 1 1/8 Zoll also muss dein Rohr größer sein, n bisschen Luft braucht das schon. Du brauchst einen Steuersatz zum einpressen, sonst wird dein Steuerrohr wesentlich aufwändiger herzustellen. Der zweite ist ein Integrierter, also nicht zum einpressen. 

Such evtl. noch ein wenig nach Maßen, informier dich besser. Das findet man alles im Netz.

Die Steuersätze werden glaube ich "Ahead" genannt, kann ich aber nicht für garantieren. Kannst ja auch so einen kaufen und dann messen.


----------



## RISE (23. August 2013)

Also zuerst:

Mit dem Rohr hast du recht. 1 1/8" Innendurchmesser. Müssten um die 28,6mm sein. Die Gabel passt auch, ebenso der FSA Steuersatz von ebay. Der zweite Link mit dem Mankind Steuersatz passt nicht. 

Die Gabel hat zudem auch keine integrierten Lagerschalen, das hast du falsch verstanden. Neue Gabeln haben einen integrierten Konus für den Steuersatz, was den Vorteil bringt, dass der Steuersatz ein Teil weniger hat. Integrierte Lagerschalen haben hingegen nur die Rahmen. Nützt dir aber nicht viel, denn dann müsstest du das Rohr deines Rahmens, in das die Gabel soll, entsprechend bearbeiten. Das macht meiner Meinung nach zuviel Aufwand.So hast du deinen Rahmen, presst den Steuersatz ein, baust die Gabel ein und fertig.



konsti-d schrieb:


> Der Gabelschaft hat 1 1/8 Zoll also muss dein Rohr größer sein, n bisschen Luft braucht das schon.
> 
> Such evtl. noch ein wenig nach Maßen, informier dich besser. Das findet man alles im Netz.
> 
> Die Steuersätze werden glaube ich "Ahead" genannt, kann ich aber nicht für garantieren. Kannst ja auch so einen kaufen und dann messen.



Der Gabelschaft hat einen Außendurchmesser von 1 1/8" ja. Man muss drauf achten, dass das Steuerrohr dann die richtige Größe hat. Am besten also nochmal informieren. Das mit dem Ahead Steuersatz ist richtig.


----------



## Mac_on_Crack (30. August 2013)

So

Also erstmal danke an alle.  
Eure informationen haben mir soweit alle geholfen.


----------

